
Xi-editor – A modern editor with a back end written in Rust - pentestercrab
https://opensource.google.com/projects/xi-editor
======
pentestercrab
Interestingly, this project makes use of a conflict-free replicated data type
(CRDT) data structure [1]. All the information on where they use this can be
found on their page detailing their approach to async plugins and undo[2].

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict-
free_replicated_data_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict-
free_replicated_data_type)

[2] [http://google.github.io/xi-
editor/docs/crdt.html](http://google.github.io/xi-editor/docs/crdt.html)

